# SE Michigan Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

SE Michigan Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race
Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race
Saturday July 7,2012
12:00PM – 4:00PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts pre 1970 only and
even run them on the Ho & 1/24th road courses and dragstrips. Several vintage
enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan
vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about "the
good old days!" If you have any further questions call T.S.S. Hobbies 734 487-8410

ATTN RACERS Join us for a 4th of July party/ racer appreciation night on Saturday July 7th. We will have food, racing, and door prizes. Join us for a fun night.


----------

